# Mein Stör ist krank



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

Hallo.

Einer meiner __ Störe lag am Montag gekrümmt im seichten Wasser. Ich habe ihn seit drei Monaten ( zwei Stück ) und bisher keine Probleme gehabt.

Der Teich hat 80.000 Liter. Das Wasser ist gut. Andere Fische und der andere Stör sind nicht betroffen.

Ich habe ihn seit Montag im Keller in einer Wanne sitzen. Habe 3 Gramm Salz pro Liter Wasser aufgelöst und hoffe auf Besserung. Dieses in Absprache mit der Medizinischen Hchschule in Hnnover. Er frisst nicht und liegt dort gekrümmt in Seitenlage. Weiß jemand Rat ?

Er atmet normal und hat leicht gerötete Kiemen. Die hatte er aber immer schon in der Farbe. Verletzungen oder andere äußere Erscheinungen hat er nicht. 

Der Doc meint evtl. eine Blasenentzündung. Jemand noch Erfahrungen damit ? Was kann ich machen ?

Hanni


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Okt. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Hanni,

oops, deine Frage habe ich ja ganz übersehen ....

Etwas wenig Infos, um etwas sagen zu können, brauche mehr Input:


Wie groß sind deine __ Störe und welche Sorte ?

Was gibts du Ihnen zu fressen ?

Welche anderen Fische sitzen noch im Teich ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Dez. 2003)

dieses phänomen konnte ich leider schon bei vielen stören beobachten :cry: wenn der stör vor dem after einen stark eingefallenen bauch hat ist er nach meiner erfahrung fast nicht mehr zu retten!
schau dir auch mal deas verhältniss kopfgrösse : körpergröße an- wenn der kopf markant größer is als zum körper passsend hast du einen sogenannten hungerleider vor dir- das ist ein stör der zwar frisst aber nicht wächst und irgendwann geschwächt herumliegt oder an der oberfläche treibt- das merkmal dürfte auf die aufzucht oder vererbung zurückzuführen sein- eine genesung erscheint mir unmöglich. am besten also beim fischzüchter __ störe genauestens auf dem bauch kontrollieren sowie die größen verhältnisse der körperteile beachten! viel glück
stu


----------



## flo88 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Stör ist krank*

Update zu diesem alten Thema:

Hatte auch ein Stör im Gartenteich. Dieser hatte sich in Fadenalgen verfangen. 2-3 Tage hing er sicher drin bis ich ihn befreit habe.

Kurz um. Seit dem war er nicht mehr der selber.

Zum Schluss im Extra Becken mit Spezialfutter etc. alles probiert. Zum Schluss lag er nur noch *gekrümmt *da.

Aquarist kommen lassen, er bestätigte mir das der Stör das Rückrat gebrochen hat bzw. er so steif geworden ist, das das Rückrat fest wurde.Keine Überlebenschance


EDIT by Dr.J:
<Text entfernt, da wir hier keine Anleitungen zum Töten von Fischen dulden>


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Stör ist krank*



Philipp1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier geht's doch um Fische. Manchmal muss man einen Fisch eben töten oder sind wir hier im Kindergarten. Man sollte schon wissen wie sowas geht, das is alles Schönrederei und das wird dann auch noch von euch admins gefördert.............
> beste Grüße


Philipp spricht mir aus der Seele:
Besser sauber getötet, als unter ungeeigneten Bedingungen zutode"gepflegt"!
(Meine Meinung: Bevor __ Störe in einen Teich gehalten werden, gehören die besser in die Bratpfanne - humaner.)


----------



## stu_fishing (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Stör ist krank*

Die ursprünglich in diesem Thread beschriebene Tötungsmethode war aber alles andere als human.
Bevor der Fisch aufrgund kalter Temperaturen einschläft wird er erstmal ersticken.....


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Stör ist krank*



stu_fishing schrieb:


> Die ursprünglich in diesem Thread beschriebene Tötungsmethode war aber alles andere als human.
> Bevor der Fisch aufrgund kalter Temperaturen einschläft wird er erstmal ersticken.....


Das ist blanker Unsinn: 
Da Fische wechselwarme Tiere sind, ist ihr Sauerstoffbedarf temperaturabhängig,
weshalb die bei tiefen Temperaturen auch nur sehr langsam atmen.

Fazit: 
ERSTICKEN werden die SICHER nicht.


----------



## Christine (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Stör ist krank*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Das ist blanker Unsinn:
> Da Fische wechselwarme Tiere sind, ist ihr Sauerstoffbedarf temperaturabhängig,
> weshalb die bei tiefen Temperaturen auch nur sehr langsam atmen.
> 
> ...



Ach nein, was tun Fische denn dann ausserhalb des Wassers? Soweit ich weiß, sind das immer noch Kiemenatmer. Und jetzt komm bitte nicht mit irgendwelchen Exoten, die auch mal an Land spazieren können.

Im übrigen werden hier Tötungsmethoden nicht diskutiert aus dem einfachen Grund, weil die Leute, die dazu berechtigt sind, keine Anleitung benötigen und alle anderen jemanden damit beauftragen sollen, der es darf und kann. 

Zur Erinnerung hier noch mal der entsprechende Paragraph des Tierschutzgesetzes. Und damit Ende der Diskussion.


----------

